
O'Reilly Cyber Monday Sale - dcw303
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/cyber-monday.do
======
dcw303
Yes, I know the link is a glorified commercial, but 50% off e-books seems like
something the HN crowd would be interested in.

